# Will 265s in the front and 285s in the rear work?



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello all, I am new to this forum... which means I was lucky enough to buy a GTO only a few days ago. 

On to the question. My buddy has wheels and tires for sale and I am trying to figure out if I can put them on my GTO. The fronts are 18x9.5 (265s) and the rears are 19x10 (285s). I have heard many mixed opinions on fitting these on my car, many have said with a "BFH" mod it is a possibility. Any thoughts or ideas from any of you out there? I will try to post a picture of what they look like on his Camaro and then maybe what they look like on my Goat... 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

what year GTO, i would try them on first to see if you will have any problems.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

2006


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Maybe, maybe not.
The backspacing of the rims will determine if they will fit.

Larry


----------



## ENUF PWR (Sep 25, 2009)

Too agressive. The GTO really lacks in the wheel fitment dept.

If you have access to roll your front and rear fenders you could get away with it depending on the offsets.

18X9.5 +45 to +50 w/ a 265/35/18 w/ a small spacer (to clear stock struts)
19X10 +55 w/ 285/30/19 (really agressive fender roll possible fender pull)

Also on stock suspension, you will have a highjacker lift going so would want to add a set of lowering springs and shocks and struts to the combo.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

ENUF PWR said:


> 18X9.5 +45 to +50 w/ a 265/35/18 w/ a small spacer (to clear stock struts)


Not sure how you came up with that. I use a 9.5 35 mm offset with a 265 and have about 3mm clearance to the strut. He would need a huge spacer, 10mm-15mm to fit a 45-50 offset. That would require longer studs.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

The suspension has already been modified. I will have to look into the specifics of what all was done and if it will help with fitting much larger tires on. I do have access to someone who will roll the fenders at a fairly cheap price. How do you all feel about rolling the fender? does it take anything away from the value of the car, or harm it in anyway?

It seems like maybe all of this could just be a headach... I have the stock 17s on the car now. Maybe just upgrade to the 18s? please let me know your thoughts. I really appreciate all of the input so far. 

I attached a picture of what the rims... they are on a Camaro but hopefully you can picture them on a nice shinny goat


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

If they fit the camaro, then they have a 5 on 4.75 bolt pattern and a large hub bore.(about 70mm??) The GTO is 5 on 120mm with a 65.5mm hub bore.
The bolt pattern won't be exact and you will need hub rings.
This is in addition to the other requirements.
Rolling the outer fender lip won't do any harm, IF it's done right.

Larry


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Find a proper set of wheels.


----------



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

jpalamar said:


> Find a proper set of wheels.


It seems like that is what I might have to do. I really liked his and he would sell them to me very cheap so I was considering it. Thanks for the input...


----------

